# How high can Dogecoin go before it crashes?



## Flame (Apr 16, 2021)

So what do you think about how high it will go?

this images explains my current actions.


----------



## Costello (Apr 17, 2021)

what keeps happening :
> some altcoin is worth 0.00001 USD
> everyone says it's time to buy and you'll get rich in no time
> me ignores advice
> said altcoin is now worth 1000 times more
> me regrets

yeah... screw it I just spare a bit of money here and there, as long as it's pocket money and not like your entire life savings


----------



## Flame (Apr 17, 2021)

Costello said:


> what keeps happening :
> > some altcoin is worth 0.00001 USD
> > everyone says it's time to buy and you'll get rich in no time
> > me ignores advice
> ...



but sooner of later the crypto coin has to crash. 

why put money in bank when crypto coin just goes up?


----------



## Jayro (Apr 17, 2021)

Crypto will crash here and there, but it's the hardware crypto miners that are the backbone of Crypto... It's become too popular and too expensive to  have it crash now. Like everything out there, it will dip and dive, spike, and soar. But I don't see any affirmative "end" to crypto. And crypto shouldn't be a get righ quick thing, it should be a long-term investment... pour money in, and just leave it be to multiply.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2021)

Flame said:


> but sooner of later the crypto coin has to crash.


Does it?
I would not make a bet against it never crashing at some point but is it so likely a possibility that you consider it unusable?

Crashes will likely come as a result of
a) Some government with some actual teeth making it if not illegal then really hard to use within their borders and also making it so their citizens can't just have a server in some third world shithole before funnelling it back in. The US' SEC vs Lbry possibly being something to watch here.
a1) Some government or similarly potent entity with some actual teeth making volatility so high as to make it unusable... though the computing power and funding for that one would be considerable and likely make a few enemies.
b) The crypto underpinning it gets to be flawed. If it is "someone figures out how to easily turn tapwater into gigaqubits per second quantum computing" then everything is utterly fucked such that this is probably the last concern in that scenario, if it is someone fluffed the code such that the miners can't even alter protocol (see forks in bitcoin) then I guess the lack of trust would make it worthless.
c) Someone cashing out too much of it and knocking an exchange over which causes a bit of a tumble. Short term or long term crash or it achieving a steady state (as some thought bitcoin kind of had at one point). Whether exchanges are suitably diversified at this point that another Mt Gox level screw up or swindling (and there will be another) I don't know offhand but I would go with probably are and can be spun up fast enough that it likely does not matter.
d) Some other far superior tech coming out and taking its place. Far superior tech has been around for a while on the bitcoin side of things but owing to mindshare (and the dogecoin meme status is an interesting one to contemplate in this) and adoption then yeah that seems long in the coming. If Facebook did manage to pull off that alternative coin and get all the day to day use types onboard (as well as what I would presume is a go away pesky bigot and privacy concerned type database wound into it) that could be interesting.


For this dogecoin thing then I don't know what c) looks like. If this is the result of some pump and dump* and some small group owns a lot of dogecoin and loses their bottle then yeah.

*scam usually associated with stocks where some group buys a lot of a cheap stock, spams news everywhere saying company just posted massive returns or something. The few chancers maybe drive it from 1p to 2p, the earlier group then offloads their shares to all the people coming in seeing the jump and in doing so doubles their money before everybody realises nothing to see here and it goes back down. This recent dogecoin lark could be a small number of chancers piggybacking on gamestop and the number of exchanges that take it and their liquidity... could be fun to see, especially if rather than just doubling money it is however many times now and that amounts to "can go retire tomorrow even if I paid my taxes".


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 18, 2021)

I'll go up 1 billion dollars, then crash
Coming soon: PollCoin: The NeXT crypto failure


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 20, 2021)

I predict the next cheap coin to go up is the Basic Attention Token (BAT) coin... time to start investing


----------



## wownmnpare (Apr 20, 2021)

I saw the other day someone is making a charizard coin i think


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 22, 2021)

Bought 500€ at 5cents a coin and another 2000 at the current price. I didn´t sell when it went higher and I expect it to go to 50cents this year. But if it doesn´t, I still won´t sell it.


----------



## wownmnpare (May 4, 2021)

yow! doge is no .56$ sweet!
i got mine when its ws .08


----------



## Zyvyn (May 4, 2021)

Flame said:


> So what do you think about how high it will go?
> 
> this images explains my current actions.
> 
> View attachment 258738


Looking like its going to be $1 as that's when a lot of people say they are cashing out.


----------



## Flame (May 4, 2021)

wownmnpare said:


> yow! doge is no .56$ sweet!
> i got mine when its ws .08



i got mine when it was 0.03



Zyvyn said:


> Looking like its going to be $1 as that's when a lot of people say they are cashing out.



i doubt it. its going to the moon now.


----------



## wownmnpare (May 4, 2021)

I'm expecting ill go 1$ this coming may 8 onward.

Imma hold it for a yeas and see what will happened. alaso dogecoin is now the top 4 crypto currency!


----------



## depaul (May 5, 2021)

Although I always advise people who ask me against crypto, I just got into crypto this week, bought DOGE at 0.5 and I have made about 100$ so far.
It's easy to make the right move if you follow some crypto youtubers.

But I will always advise people who ask me against crypto, since I don't want to assume responsibility when they lose their money.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

out of curiosity, can you actually lose money with crypto?
Say I invest 50 dollars in it and then it starts to crash really hard.
Would I lose more than I invested?


----------



## depaul (May 5, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> out of curiosity, can you actually lose money with crypto?
> Say I invest 50 dollars in it and then it starts to crash really hard.
> Would I lose more than I invested?


Funny but you know that money you make in crypto is usually taken from another trader's pocket? One trader's benefit is another trader's loss..


----------



## Sphaa (May 5, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> out of curiosity, can you actually lose money with crypto?
> Say I invest 50 dollars in it and then it starts to crash really hard.
> Would I lose more than I invested?



You lose money when, if, you sell. Let's say you buy shitcoin at 0.5 and then it the price go down to 0.05. You will still have the same number of shitcoin, but if you choose to sell at 0.05 you will lose the difference between bying and selling price.


----------



## djpannda (May 5, 2021)

..ok I bought a butt load of Stellar Crypto.. Blow that up...PLEASE!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> out of curiosity, can you actually lose money with crypto?
> Say I invest 50 dollars in it and then it starts to crash really hard.
> Would I lose more than I invested?


Sparing a debate about loss as understood by accountants (they are strange people but it does pay to know how they work) then if you mean you were watching say gamestop vs hedge funds vs wall street bets the other month where the hedge funds were being told to cough up more money (see margin calls) then with simple buying and selling then no, or at least it is losses in the sense that you don't have the money any more. If your local government decides to either fine owners of such things (doubtful but not impossible depending upon where you are and how good you are) or try to extract taxes based on assets as opposed to realised profits then you might need to cough up some money, which if it crashed between your tax bill and selling might leave you in a sticky situation.

There are places that will do the sorts of trades with crypto as the commodity (be it options contracts like puts or more general shorts), or allow you to buy on credit. That sort of thing can leave you having to pay people back, produce more margin (aka pay some more as the price changed such that they want you to have a minimum amount to cover the changes were it to be settled today) or similar. I don't know if any banks will take large volumes of crypto as collateral (probably way too much volatility vs the usual billionaire set, however there might be some banks willing to lend a small fraction of the paper value).


----------



## Windaga (May 5, 2021)

So....

I bought in at .06, and as of this post, it's a little over .61

I wish I bought more. A lot more  

I know someone who bought in when it was .0006. About $600 worth. 

They are having a field day right now.


----------



## wownmnpare (May 5, 2021)

Windaga said:


> So....
> 
> I bought in at .06, and as of this post, it's a little over .61
> 
> ...



It's never to late dude. it's still less a dollar. you can still profit it.


----------



## depaul (May 5, 2021)

depaul said:


> I have made about 100$ so far.


Edit : That 100$ just diminished because of price falling beyond 0.59!

That's exactly why I never recommend any crypto to anyone! If they make a fortune then good for them, if they lose money they are solely responsible.


----------



## weatMod (May 5, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> I predict the next cheap coin to go up is the Basic Attention Token (BAT) coin... time to start investing


I got  so much bat trapped in brave tho
probably like $180
I already had  a confirmed uphold account,  I have 2 laptops both with brave (plus my phone that had like  5.6 bat on it )
10 profiles on each ,   when  bat was high and  brave way giving 0.01 bat for each ad ( now they cut it in half)
I was just trying to see how much I could earn in month ,
 I got each tab to about $6 or $7
I linked all 20 tabs to my uphold account
 then I found out that it will only deposit from the  first 4 tabs you link
now i am wondering   if i should unlink those 4 tabs when I get paid this month then link another 4
onot sure that will work or if i should just figure out how to become a creator and donate from those tabs to myself
 but then I assume I will have to wait till next month to get paid

also bat is not cheap , it is almost 3  times the price of DOGE
we need something that is where DOGE  was at a year ago

god damn it I am still kicking my self for only putting in $25 when I bought it  a .054 the end of March
I was considering putting in up to 1k ,i should have  put in at least $300 the I would have enough for a scalped 3080 , then I bought another $200 the morning of May 3rd  for .40 , again I was contemplating dropping in 1k
 but i hesitated and only put in $200
I really am  hating myself right now

And I will probably hate myself even more  if  if makes of  exceeds what Elon tweeted the other day about it reaching 3.5
after his SNL appearance
I just have a feeling it will hit like  $4 or $5 and I will go commit sepukku  for not putting in that 1k
in march and again on May 3rd and for not putting it in now

I got like almost 1k DOGE, so the only way I will feel better now is if it goes to 1k causer then I will still be a millionaire


----------



## shorty_bobert (May 5, 2021)

If it hits $1 nobody will be able to sell fast enough. I also think we're headed for crypto winter again when it happens. If I was a smart idiot I'd set sell orders for $0.89, but I got in and out as fast as possible that first day it went up because I don't actually believe in the project long term.


----------



## weatMod (May 5, 2021)

shorty_bobert said:


> If it hits $1 nobody will be able to sell fast enough. I also think we're headed for crypto winter again when it happens. If I was a smart idiot I'd set sell orders for $0.89, but I got in and out as fast as possible that first day it went up because I don't actually believe in the project long term.


"never underestimate the other guys greed"

you know there is the DOGE army  and the HODL  to zero people and then  there  are the types who will
 just say wow it went  to $1 and wait for it to go to $10 so they can make  ten times more
so i am not sure about that
just look at the YTD gains already
it's like 13k %
you would think   people would already be  like wow I just made 13x times my money  time to cash out  ,
 what if it goes to $100 or $1k ?
probably there would be some kind of FED or SEC investigation by then tho


----------



## depaul (May 6, 2021)

depaul said:


> Edit : That 100$ just diminished because of price falling beyond 0.59!


Price went up again. Took my capital and that 100$ before it goes away ! Cryptos are not for me...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 6, 2021)

I don't know if I should get Polydoge


----------



## DoubleDate (May 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I don't know if I should get Polydoge



I took a look on Poly and the price seems 0,0. Is it a new token?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 6, 2021)

DoubleDate said:


> I took a look on Poly and the price seems 0,0. Is it a new token?


Very new, its by the creators of Doge Coin


----------



## DoubleDate (May 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Very new, its by the creators of Doge Coin



I see, then i will dip on it, it may become valuable in about 2 years from now.

Do you know its current price and where to get it?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 6, 2021)

DoubleDate said:


> I see, then i will dip on it, it may become valuable in about 2 years from now.
> 
> Do you know its current price and where to get it?


It's 0.000000001 or something like that
I don't know where to buy it but the website is here
https://polydoge.com/


----------



## DoubleDate (May 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> It's 0.000000001 or something like that
> I don't know where to buy it but the website is here
> https://polydoge.com/




Thanks. Price is really really low, seems to be a good moment to enter. It may go up like Doge.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 6, 2021)

DoubleDate said:


> Thanks. Price is really really low, seems to be a good moment to enter. It may go up like Doge.


Maybe I'll just throw a couple pennies at it


----------



## DoubleDate (May 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Maybe I'll just throw a couple pennies at it



I just went for it, gonna let it sit, if goes up in 2 years 50 cent like Doge the profits may be good. Lets see what the future holds.


----------



## gbadl (May 6, 2021)

Lol guys. Are you really thinking about things clearly. In February the NYAG found Tether to not be 100% backed by real dollars. They have 3 months to prove that they are legit. Report of proof is due May 20. Tether printed off about 7 billion fake usdt dollars as usdt tokens in the last week alone. Have a look at coinmarketcap.com  the doge volume with all that fake usdt volume. And now you want to invest in polydoge.

https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/dogecoin/markets/


----------



## Esdeath (May 6, 2021)

Don’t know how high it will get, but since it suddenly became popular again and even Elon likes it, I guess it could reach unexpected heights. 
Just sad I only bought for 50€ when it was around .03


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 6, 2021)

gbadl said:


> Lol guys. Are you really thinking about things clearly. In February the NYAG found Tether to not be 100% backed by real dollars. They have 3 months to prove that they are legit. Report of proof is due May 20. Tether printed off about 7 billion fake usdt dollars as usdt tokens in the last week alone. Have a look at coinmarketcap.com  the doge volume with all that fake usdt volume. And now you want to invest in polydoge.´


Thanks for the info.
But what is USD back by? In the end it´s just numbers on a screen. All of it.
Until (and if) China comes out with a gold-backed currency (which I doubt will happen but people talk about it) you can just be sure that the value of your dollars WILL DECREASE for sure. It has never been the other way around.


----------



## Seliph (May 6, 2021)

About 2 or 3 high would be my estimate


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 6, 2021)

It won´t go to zero btw. I left some of it (more than I originally invested in terms of value in €) and most people will do that. Even at 1$ nobody will cash out completely. Longterm it will remain at least a value similar to TRON.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (May 6, 2021)

Costello said:


> what keeps happening :
> > some altcoin is worth 0.00001 USD
> > everyone says it's time to buy and you'll get rich in no time
> > me ignores advice
> ...


Nevermind 1000x. Some of these new launches are pulling 80,000x returns in 90 days.



UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Bought 500€ at 5cents a coin and another 2000 at the current price. I didn´t sell when it went higher and I expect it to go to 50cents this year. But if it doesn´t, I still won´t sell it.


Well that didn't take long. Just a few weeks later and it's already at .61

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



depaul said:


> Edit : That 100$ just diminished because of price falling beyond 0.59!
> 
> That's exactly why I never recommend any crypto to anyone! If they make a fortune then good for them, if they lose money they are solely responsible.


You have to be patient. You can't expect literal instantaneous returns.

I put $100 into a new altcoins about 3 months back. I had $100 in it. Dropped to $30 the next day.

Forgot about it and came back, and it's up over $10,000.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

Fuck it, we should make our own bitcoin, tempcoin


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 6, 2021)

I cashed out to Bitcoin btw, not EUR or USD. Bitcoin will survive the USD.


----------



## Costello (May 6, 2021)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> Nevermind 1000x. Some of these new launches are pulling 80,000x returns in 90 days.


I'd like to know what site lets you buy these new coins. Do you know a good site for that?
The ones I use only have like the basic coins BTC, ETH, etc.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 6, 2021)

Bittrex features more than 250 coins. But if I remember correctly, Kraken already had Doge Coins when it was pretty low (a few cents maybe).
If you want very new coins it becomes more complicated (see above: PolyDoge) but maybe somebody else can give you more info.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (May 6, 2021)

Costello said:


> I'd like to know what site lets you buy these new coins. Do you know a good site for that?
> The ones I use only have like the basic coins BTC, ETH, etc.





UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Bittrex features more than 250 coins. But if I remember correctly, Kraken already had Doge Coins when it was pretty low (a few cents maybe).
> If you want very new coins it becomes more complicated (see above: PolyDoge) but maybe somebody else can give you more info.



In my honest opinion, by the time you USE those sites, you're already late in the game past the highest points of insane gains. (not to say they won't still go up a lot, but they're already somewhat established and had an insane rally to get to that point)

The real speculation comes within weeks of the project starting. There's no holders, and not a lot of volume yet. Those coins could absolutely be rugpulls by the developers to make a quick buck. But if they're not, you get in when they're thousandths of a penny and so you can eventually get out when they're full cents (or full dollars if you're a believer), and reap your 80,000+% returns.

To buy them before they're on full exchanges, you want to use decentralized finance (or defi) platforms.  For those, you need a decentralized wallets which can talk to website exchanges.

For more research into this, look at things like Metamask. Metamask is a decentralized wallet platform that lets you store, buy and cell cryptos. From there, you can go to defi exchange websites to facilitate Metamask making the transactions (this will be websites like uniswap.exchange ).

The upside to this are
- You can get in as early as possible. if the coin EXISTS at all on the blockchain, you can buy and sell it.
- You don't have to "sign up" or give information. It's all decentralized to prevent things like government overreach (also slightly more anonymous)
- Once these are listed on more standard exchanges, you can always send crypto from metamask to them

There are downsides though
- You aren't facilitating transactions through a centralized company like coinbase who can subsidize your costs and trade "in network". You're paying the gas fees for the transaction now, which can be _brutal_. (Right now any transaction is no less than $40). Meaning, you have to be willing to make bigger investments to cover your gas fee.

To buy $10 in crypto will cost you $50 ($40 transaction + $10 for the currency), for that reason, I do minimum ~$140 transactions ($40 fee + $100 in currency)


Happy to answer any followup questions on these. But start with researching Metamask and exchange platforms like Uniswap.


----------



## Louse (May 6, 2021)

actually EMPs your money away like a boss


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2021)

It seemed today was the say for it to start going down. Which makes me happy I withdrew when I made more than double my investment


----------



## vinstage (May 6, 2021)

very interesting read ty temp.
on a real note, i wonder if non fiat is the future considering the rates of progression and acceptance of non fiat currencies


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 6, 2021)

Nigerians already use Bitcoin as a currency despite the government trying everything to stop it. It is a huge danger to governments around the world.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2021)

vinstage said:


> very interesting read ty temp.
> on a real note, i wonder if non fiat is the future considering the rates of progression and acceptance of non fiat currencies


A government that accepts such things for fines and taxes will generally be considered a pretty weak one, and thus none of the world players are likely to do anything here to help it. Outside chance they set their own rates/buy prices rather than having it free floated against it like they might take a house if put up as collateral for bail or when kicking it really old school and could pay taxes in crops. Weak states (though weak does not mean unpleasant to live in) and failed states is a different matter.
Similarly the quasi anonymous nature of things would/will remove some controls they have in place and power they have taken, and I am assuming we all know how likely such entities are to willingly give up power. The only unknown for that one is whether they drive the fear or fairness angles for the propaganda against it (terrorist pedophiles are going where we can't trace them, or tax cheats and people not paying alimony are stopping us from funding healthcare for the wave of morbidly obese old people that will hit most such places in about 15 years and did not have enough kids for the gravy train to continue). It is also hard to ban the undesirables like you can now deny people a bank account.

Some form of government backed crypto, or maybe something heavily regulated like I imagine that facebook effort would have been/will be could emerge, though benefits to that are dubious at best compared to methods seen now. Alternatively if they manage to make using crypto like having lots of cash is today (see all the limits, and fun with civil asset forfeiture) then possible too.


This is not to say it will die off -- theoretically able to be anonymous near instant international transactions and contracts with basically no fees... hard to argue with that one.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2021)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> In my honest opinion, by the time you USE those sites, you're already late in the game past the highest points of insane gains. (not to say they won't still go up a lot, but they're already somewhat established and had an insane rally to get to that point)
> 
> The real speculation comes within weeks of the project starting. There's no holders, and not a lot of volume yet. Those coins could absolutely be rugpulls by the developers to make a quick buck. But if they're not, you get in when they're thousandths of a penny and so you can eventually get out when they're full cents (or full dollars if you're a believer), and reap your 80,000+% returns.
> 
> ...



Joining "the" blockchain seems a bit limiting in many ways, I get why they might want to join in on things but at the same time making ties seems almost antithetical to a lot of the ideas underpinning things. Mind you spinning up something and having it be dark or left to be discovered by other means is a bit "tree falls in a forest", even if I could see a few perks.

That said if it is going to be that high returns for some of the possibilities I am now curious to see how many such cryptos are spun up, and if they have any particular "will fail" characteristics you could narrow down on.
If the creation rate of new ones is low enough and you have a fund big enough you could almost be your own venture capital firm* to have the losses offset by the bigger gains if the percentages are that high. This also says nothing of mining such things (assuming it is a matter of some flavour of computing power and now a human solvable problem).

*for others not familiar. Venture capital firms, which fund quite a few tech startups, don't want to invest 1 million to make 2 or even 10 million; they want 100 million. This is why so many useless and doomed to fail companies get funded just in case they are the next billion dollar one. Alternatively and fitting more in the gambling paradigm that a lot of crypto operates under maybe see the various things with lotteries that have been going on for a while
https://www.nytimes.com/1992/02/25/us/group-invests-5-million-to-hedge-bets-in-lottery.html
If the jackpot is big enough and the smaller prizes enough then statistically you can make money in some lotteries. Same with this -- who cares if you spunk 400 lots of $100 if one or two those does go up several dozen times and can offset the others?


----------



## Paloh (May 6, 2021)

Where you buy this Dogecoin, I want to invest in this crypto business.


----------



## crea (May 6, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> If the jackpot is big enough and the smaller prizes enough then statistically you can make money in some lotteries. Same with this -- who cares if you spunk 400 lots of $100 if one or two those does go up several dozen times and can offset the others?


With this example you have exactly the multiples of one successful investment of 100$ you could go bankrupt on others  

Taken into consideration it is not as easy to find the right moment to cash out and you have to constantly monitor all investments, because of major fluctuation on a hourly basis, this is definitely a dayjob.


----------



## Keylogger (May 6, 2021)

Elon Musk alone has total control, whenever he wants DOGE to pump, he just has to tweet


----------



## AtsuNii (May 6, 2021)

I don't like DOGE, it is build purely on hype and Elon Musk, I got nothing against that but it withholds me from investing in it. So as Flame also said, DOGE, who knows how high it goes, but my feeling tells me as it only has hype and Elon to go on, unless it manages to take root for some purpose like ETH, XRP or ADA. Untill then, I will likely remain a skeptic on DOGE.

On topic tho, Hype and Elon can go a long way and to be fair I'm suprised it is going steady at about 59/60 cents after the recent pump. I'll just wait and see I guess, and who knows, it might pass the 1 dollar per token.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 6, 2021)

To the moon, baby!


----------



## shorty_bobert (May 6, 2021)

weatMod said:


> "never underestimate the other guys greed"
> 
> you know there is the DOGE army  and the HODL  to zero people and then  there  are the types who will
> just say wow it went  to $1 and wait for it to go to $10 so they can make  ten times more
> ...


Everyone hopped on the "don't sell til it hits a dollar" bandwagon, so yeah I do think there will be a mass selloff


----------



## weatMod (May 7, 2021)

shorty_bobert said:


> Everyone hopped on the "don't sell till it hits a dollar" bandwagon, so yeah I do think there will be a mass selloff


 I bet uncle Elon will still shovel money into it and make  it go up

I thought DOGE gains were good  i hadn't even looked at eth classic
damn I wish I bought that a t $4-5 when I  was thinking about it
only downside are high gas fees

I bought $20 at 100
then it went to  175
 every time I buy a crypto I say WTF was i thinking  why didn't I buy more

I'm sure ill be hating my self again  if it does hit $1 for not throwing in  1k  even at 58


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)

Always remember


----------



## Xzi (May 7, 2021)

500 kerjillion yen.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 7, 2021)

Seems like I can think like the average crypto investor.
I wanted to invest 50k into ETH when it was at 208 EUR (in July last year) but my wife stopped me, threatening me with divorce. I feel sorry for being such a beta.
At least I invested 2k in ETC (Eth. Classic) a month ago. I should increase my intake of Jesse Lee Peterson.

It´s a no-brainer: You want to invest in Bitcoin but see a much cheaper version which is almost as well-know and change your mind. Tons of people thought this way and I knew it.


----------



## Paloh (May 7, 2021)

Keylogger said:


> Elon Musk alone has total control, whenever he wants DOGE to pump, he just has to tweet


I agree with you, he tweeted up for the Signal app and the downloads on the play store from thousand when to milions. With only one tweet the stocks on market can go high as hell.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)

People need to stop panic selling


----------



## weatMod (May 7, 2021)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Seems like I can think like the average crypto investor.
> I wanted to invest 50k into ETH when it was at 208 EUR (in July last year) but my wife stopped me, threatening me with divorce. I feel sorry for being such a beta.
> At least I invested 2k in ETC (Eth. Classic) a month ago. I should increase my intake of Jesse Lee Peterson.
> 
> It´s a no-brainer: You want to invest in Bitcoin but see a much cheaper version which is almost as well-know and change your mind. Tons of people thought this way and I knew it.


i


Scott_pilgrim said:


> People need to stop panic selling


don't worry it's mooning again  , back to almost it's high  .69


----------



## shorty_bobert (May 7, 2021)

weatMod said:


> I bet uncle Elon will still shovel money into it and make  it go up
> 
> I thought DOGE gains were good  i hadn't even looked at eth classic
> damn I wish I bought that a t $4-5 when I  was thinking about it
> ...


That's just the life in crypto lol. Gotta focus on what you accomplished instead or you go crazy.


----------



## notimp (May 8, 2021)

"People will make up rumors of your project on a daily basis. Either hopium or FUD. It is Brandolini's law on steroids. Hopium is actually worst than FUD by the way, because FUD unites your community around truth, whereas hopium unites them around price."
src: https://twitter.com/jonsyu/status/1389635626698297344

GBA Forum Admin: "But how high can it go!?"

It: The mock currency set up to mock the crypto bubble, btw.


----------



## weatMod (May 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> People need to stop panic selling


they need to get a room at the HODL California
You can check out anytime you like but you can never leave


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (May 8, 2021)

weatMod said:


> they need to get a room at the HODL California
> You can check out anytime you like but you can never leave


Can confirm. I have some crypto I'm trying to cash out of and I can't because I don't have enough ETH to transact and I'm stuck waiting forever to get the ETH to deposit.

On the plus side, it's gone up 30% since I started trying to cash out.


----------



## wownmnpare (May 8, 2021)

Think im safe to say that doge can go up to 3$ within a year.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 9, 2021)

Flame said:


> So what do you think about how high it will go?
> 
> this images explains my current actions.
> 
> View attachment 261516




xmr has hit over a ten fold increase since ive been using it


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 9, 2021)

I got so much doge from back in the day, let's gooooooooooo


----------



## wownmnpare (May 9, 2021)

lol dogecoin is dropping! i already sell mine when .70


----------



## weatMod (May 9, 2021)

wownmnpare said:


> lol dogecoin is dropping! i already sell mine when .70


damn I am still hodling , 
 I wish I sold at  70 and rebought at 48


----------



## Seliph (May 9, 2021)

this is the funniest part of snl tonight pic.twitter.com/m5iBofzcpG— slate (@PleaseBeGneiss) May 9, 2021


----------



## Milenko (May 9, 2021)

With massive sell orders at 70c it'll be difficult to ever get to $1


----------



## weatMod (May 9, 2021)

Elon does on SNL
DOGE crashes 33%

should have knows this would happen
 everything  Elon toucheds explodes into flames
 Teslas
  Solar panels
 Space x


----------



## Chary (May 9, 2021)

I put in $30 and made over $300. I'm gravy with whatever. 

I think the whole monke stronk hold ape diamond hand etc stuff will hold up, but in the long, long run. The OG holders have been hanging onto Doge for years. It could tank or skyrocket again tomorrow but I'll hold onto it for the long haul, why not.


----------



## weatMod (May 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> I put in $30 and made over $300. I'm gravy with whatever.
> 
> I think the whole monke stronk hold ape diamond hand etc stuff will hold up, but in the long, long run. The OG holders have been hanging onto Doge for years. It could tank or skyrocket again tomorrow but I'll hold onto it for the long haul, why not.


yeah I'm still hodling
 I bought  $25 in March at 5 cents
 then on the morning of May 3rd I put in another $200 at 40 cents
then I put in $30 earlier today and right now it is at $548
it's at 54 right now
if I sell I will still have made 293 so I am close to where you are at
don't think I am going to sleep tonight


----------



## wownmnpare (May 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> I put in $30 and made over $300. I'm gravy with whatever.
> 
> I think the whole monke stronk hold ape diamond hand etc stuff will hold up, but in the long, long run. The OG holders have been hanging onto Doge for years. It could tank or skyrocket again tomorrow but I'll hold onto it for the long haul, why not.



if you're going for a long term i'd sugguest ETH or bitcoin. Dogecoin isn't for long term since it's inflationary.
It's still good to have it since it can use in our daily life expenses if it hits 1$


----------



## Chary (May 9, 2021)

wownmnpare said:


> if you're going for a long term i'd sugguest ETH or bitcoin. Dogecoin isn't for long term since it's inflationary.


Yeah, ETH would probably be the way, although this was just a throwaway gamble of $30 really, so I'm fine to watch with some popcorn--I'm still in GME with my free stock lol, if that shows my mentality towards the meme-side of investments


----------



## weatMod (May 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> Yeah, ETH would probably be the way, although this was just a throwaway gamble of $30 really, so I'm fine to watch with some popcorn--I'm still in GME with my free stock lol, if that shows my mentality towards the meme-side of investments


I bought  eth at  $1700 , too bad I only put in $25 LOL
I wish I had put in more,   
I will buy more but I think it is too high right now,  and  I should wait for a dip
  but every time I wait for a dip I end up kicking myself because  what I am looking to but goes up 

if only I had put that $25 into ETC instead of ETH when I  bought the end of March


----------



## wownmnpare (May 10, 2021)

This seems to be interesting.

https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1391523807148527620


----------



## weatMod (May 10, 2021)

wownmnpare said:


> This seems to be interesting.
> 
> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1391523807148527620


yeah saw it earlier
why couldn't he have tweeted when it was crashing
this whole thing is being carefully manipulated
now it  back at like .57


----------



## wownmnpare (May 10, 2021)

weatMod said:


> yeah saw it earlier
> why couldn't he have tweeted when it was crashing
> this whole thing is being carefully manipulated
> now it  back at like .57



Yaeh. I bought back some when it crash .47 though


----------



## weatMod (May 10, 2021)

wownmnpare said:


> Yaeh. I bought back some when it crash .47 though


Honestly I should have just tuned the whole thing out and not paid attention to the stupid crypto exchange articles on the sidebar ,I been staying away from /biz/ and subreddits about this shit
I never use Twitter anymore , the stupid article  dragged me in
I haven't watched SNL in 20 years probably  but
 after  going to all those places and reading the hype  I decided to stay up and tune in
 then I was up all night monitoring the crash , and I am recovering from COVID
I am a ways out but this week I been feeling shitty again
pulling the all-nighter really  made me relapse though
mostly  gastroinentinal symptoms.
 this shit coin is detrimental to the health as well as my wallet

but yeah I have a feeling this is going to  be gamestonk 2.0 all over again
just when you think it is dead it will  moon to $1 and beyond
 and a lot of other top coins are seeming eerily stable right now , it's like they are almost frozen in place
I don't  know what is going on anymore I feel like just pulling out


----------



## weatMod (May 10, 2021)

I made a meme


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)




----------



## BlueSkiez (May 12, 2021)

Even if doge reaches $1 it wont be for a long time.

People saying that it will go to $10 when it hasnt even reached $10


----------



## weatMod (May 14, 2021)

BlueSkiez said:


> Even if doge reaches $1 it wont be for a long time.
> 
> People saying that it will go to $10 when it hasn't even reached $10


I think it's dead now 
SHIB is the  new doge  on the block now from what I hear but  I don't have binance to buy it
Elon is crashing this crypto market with no survivors every time he tweets now
 this guy just fucked my crypto  profile into the  dirt this week ,  first with DOGE and then with BTC and buy extension all other cryptos


----------



## BlueSkiez (May 14, 2021)

weatMod said:


> I think it's dead now
> SHIB is the  new doge  on the block now from what I hear but  I don't have binance to buy it
> Elon is crashing this crypto market with no survivors every time he tweets now
> this guy just fucked my crypto  profile into the  dirt this week ,  first with DOGE and then with BTC and buy extension all other cryptos


lol SHIB is some pump & dump shitcoin, people that i went to school with are saying that its the next big thing so I yeaaaaa
elon musk won't have that much impact in the long run, hold your good coins!
the s&p500 is also down from ath gonna be a while until we're back up there i feel like(which means pretty much nothing xD)


----------



## weatMod (May 14, 2021)

BlueSkiez said:


> lol SHIB is some pump & dump shitcoin, people that i went to school with are saying that its the next big thing so I yeaaaaa
> elon musk won't have that much impact in the long run, hold your good coins!
> the s&p500 is also down from ath gonna be a while until we're back up there i feel like(which means pretty much nothing xD)


Yeah I know it is, but if I was on an exchange that listed it I might have put in like $20
just to get in on it  before it gets dumped.

I see DOGE is   up 40% today,  up to .56 again now
I got   like $18 BAT from Brave this month  and I put it in DOGE
I thing I bought it al like .49 or .50

I took most of my money out of DOGE when it was crashing and put it into ETH
 it's back to like $600 today

I was up  to like $768   right before SNL  ,I put in $280 total

yeah I am going to hold the ETH , I have like almost nothing BTC
I was just saying if I could put in like $20 in SHIB and   make $200  real quick and pull it out and put it into  ETH or DOGE
I want some of  that fast money to  have something to invest for the long term


----------



## wownmnpare (May 15, 2021)

Lol! I just saw someone on FB got scam on his crypto wallet. He send his phrase to a phising site and stole like 1.1k$ of dogecoin. lmfao


----------



## Jayro (May 15, 2021)

Crashed about as hard as Elon did on SNL tbh... I still haven't fully recovered, $200 more to go until I'm back where I was...


----------



## weatMod (May 16, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Crashed about as hard as Elon did on SNL tbh... I still haven't fully recovered, $200 more to go until I'm back where I was...


I bet it will rally after it  goes live on coinbase though
I got out and only have $20 in, but wish I bough back in at .40

I wonder if coinbase earn will give  free DOGE when it gets listed


----------



## Chary (May 16, 2021)

Kills me that Robinhood kept restricting my purchases back when it was worth 0.05...every time I check my account, I see a long list of failed purchases due to them sucking so badly. Wish I'd used an app that wasn't the scum of the earth.


----------



## Tac 21 (May 16, 2021)

Chary said:


> Kills me that Robinhood kept restricting my purchases back when it was worth 0.05...every time I check my account, I see a long list of failed purchases due to them sucking so badly. Wish I'd used an app that wasn't the scum of the earth.




don't.fucking.use.robinhood! jesus man get out of that app fast


----------



## Chary (May 16, 2021)

Tac 21 said:


> don't.fucking.use.robinhood! jesus man get out of that app fast


Lol duh. I already use Chase for investment, now, but I've been using Robinhood for far, far longer than the GME and Crypto dramas have been ongoing. I've still got things on RH that I can't easily transfer, sadly.


----------



## DKB (May 16, 2021)

thank god you guys told me about polydoge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had put in 100 dollars. wish i put in 1000.


----------



## DoubleDate (May 16, 2021)

I made from 40 euro to 700 on Polydoge  Should i cash out or let it continue?


----------



## DKB (May 16, 2021)

DoubleDate said:


> I made from 40 euro to 700 on Polydoge  Should i cash out or let it continue?


don't sell yet it could hit 1b market cap in like 2 weeks


----------



## DoubleDate (May 16, 2021)

DKB said:


> don't sell yet it could hit 1b market cap in like 2 weeks



Thanks for the reply. Gonna keep it


----------



## DoubleDate (May 16, 2021)

Is it worth to buy more Polydoge at this time?


----------



## wownmnpare (May 16, 2021)

damn i dont know that poloshit


DKB said:


> thank god you guys told me about polydoge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weatMod (May 17, 2021)

Chary said:


> Kills me that Robinhood kept restricting my purchases back when it was worth 0.05...every time I check my account, I see a long list of failed purchases due to them sucking so badly. Wish I'd used an app that wasn't the scum of the earth.


protip: they are ALL scum of the earth.
I had no better luck with  uphold.
I got screwed by them in the SNL crash, I tried to sell at .60
but it wouldn't let me , POS 2FA fails every single time.
 WTF are they doing making you do 2FA and going to your email  to do every transaction anyways? it should be optional number one, and if you do decide to opt in to 2FA it should be just to sign in to the app, not for completing every individual transaction.
 They should all be sued , bunch of  grifters


----------



## DKB (May 17, 2021)

weatMod said:


> protip: they are ALL scum of the earth
> I had no better luck with  uphold
> I got screwed by them in the SNL crash, I tried to sell at ,60
> but it wouldn't let me ,   POS 2FA fails every single time
> ...



yo that shit fucked me too, when gme was hot and i tried selling, i got fucked by 2fa and i lost like 250 dollars because of it


----------



## notimp (May 17, 2021)

Cocreator of dogecoin (Jackson Palmer) became active on twitter again.

Tweeted and deleted three things:

Tweet1: "Elon Musk is and always will be a self-absorbed grifter"
Tweet2: "Removing this in 1 min as that's all I have to say and I enjoy the quite life"
Tweet3: "ps. SNL episode was cringe, bro"

src: https://twitter.com/PrestonPysh/status/1393206228944293890

Coinbros to the rescue to play emotional support facility for hodlers.


----------



## 2Hack (May 17, 2021)

notimp said:


> Cocreator of dogecoin (Jackson Palmer) became active on twitter again.
> 
> Tweeted and deleted three things:
> 
> ...



faxxx no printer. He's trying to take over doge as his own

also the snl actually sucked no cap


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (May 17, 2021)

DoubleDate said:


> Is it worth to buy more Polydoge at this time?


PolyDOGE is a long term prospect, but not a bad one.

Elon's narratives lately have all been about carbon emissions of crypto. Polygon (the network that uses MATIC) is working on making the transactions of ETH incredibly less expensive as a layer 2 (both energy and cost wise). 

PolyDOGE also has some eco friendly tones (something about planting trees, I think). 

So if you assume that coins that focus on the environment are going long, PolyDOGE is a nature and carbon footprint focused memecoin built on a layer 2 (Polygon/MATIC) to reduce ETH costs (ETH is a utility coin as opposed to BTC which is more commodity). It's a waterfall, but long term prospects make sense on PolyDOGE. Getting in now would be getting in closer to the early days of DOGE.


----------



## weatMod (May 17, 2021)

He literally went on SNL and told everyone he is a retarded sperg and then said DOGE was all a big grift
fucking everyone's crypto into the dirt LOL

I would probably marry this man if I didn't  have skin in the game


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 20, 2021)

Elon Musk probably sold and tried to tank crypto to buy back cheap.
The energy considerations are laughable. Crypto is very environmental-friendly if you compare it to other stores of value and the banking system. He may have hurt it short-term but long-term his view makes no difference except possibly pushing certain altcoins.


----------



## wownmnpare (May 20, 2021)

the market right now is on sell! Hahahah. im stuck at 38k on eth.
see you in a year. lmfao


----------



## DoubleDate (May 20, 2021)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> PolyDOGE is a long term prospect, but not a bad one.
> 
> Elon's narratives lately have all been about carbon emissions of crypto. Polygon (the network that uses MATIC) is working on making the transactions of ETH incredibly less expensive as a layer 2 (both energy and cost wise).
> 
> ...




Thanks for the message. I will keep PolyDoge for the long run, im convinced that at some point it will rise like Doge, i'll wait patiently.


----------



## weatMod (May 20, 2021)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Elon Musk probably sold and tried to tank crypto to buy back cheap.
> The energy considerations are laughable. Crypto is very environmental-friendly if you compare it to other stores of value and the banking system. He may have hurt it short-term but long-term his view makes no difference except possibly pushing certain altcoins.


or he could have just got a short position ahead of the crash that HE HELPED CAUSE
and then also buy back in and  pump it again 
but of course I don't beleive  his story, he  is a just some  sperg hack  , none of his ideas are anything new they are just rehashed bullshit from 30 years ago ,  he is just a front for the  global elites money just like bezos and suckaturd and the rest of the big tech billioniares
 they haven't invented shit , they are just  chosen celebs to keep up the illusion of the American  dream and kepp the real owners hidden away behind  these fairytales.

 The least they could do is get a better fucking script, it's always "they started it all out of their garage" (Gaes Brin ,Page, Wojiciki, bezos) of course   Bezos story got a little  more  dramatic,  oh  he is an orphan too, see even an orphan can make it to the top,
ironically he looks like daddy warbucks with that chrome dome

this is all  being manipulated from the  top  and they  just pay Musk to  their front scapegoat


----------



## LumInvader (May 20, 2021)

Veteran traders likely doubled their investments today at the expense of all the WallStreetBets style noobs buying the dips in all the wrong places.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (May 20, 2021)

LumInvader said:


> Veteran traders likely doubled their investments today at the expense of all the WallStreetBets style noobs buying the dips in all the wrong places.


It's possible it could be a dead cat bounce. Those prices might go right back down.


----------



## crea (May 21, 2021)

weatMod said:


> none of his ideas are anything new they are just rehashed bullshit from 30 years ago


could you elaborate on that? 
afaik most of what he does has never been done before, he is even known for discarding the conventional ways and tackle any problem with an open mind to find new, better solutions that have never been done.


----------



## weatMod (May 22, 2021)

Well there is the  wet ware to hardware brain chip implants , this  is nothing  new at all has been done 40 years ago 
 the electric car also 30 year old tech , see "who killed the electric car" documentary
yeah Tesla's  are different they have an ipad glued to the dash and an autopilot that crashes into trees

Then there is the  traffic tunnels



Lets see how about solar panels ,  also  40 YO technology nothing new at all  they just  have Tesla logo feces slapped on them and they are getting a reputation for burning down homes and commercial structures.

how about space-x  , the Chinese have had exploding bottle rockets for hundreds of years

seriously though,  antiquated tech when compared to the shuttle 
we had space  rockets in the  early  60's


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (May 22, 2021)

weatMod said:


> or he could have just got a short position ahead of the crash that HE HELPED CAUSE
> and then also buy back in and  pump it again
> but of course I don't beleive  his story, he  is a just some  sperg hack  , none of his ideas are anything new they are just rehashed bullshit from 30 years ago ,  he is just a front for the  global elites money just like bezos and suckaturd and the rest of the big tech billioniares
> they haven't invented shit , they are just  chosen celebs to keep up the illusion of the American  dream and kepp the real owners hidden away behind  these fairytales.
> ...


Actually, Musk just dogpiled onto what Vitalik, the creator of ETH did. Vitalik wasn't happy about all the "dogcoin" mania clogging up the ETH network and causing high transaction fees, so he moved over a billion dollars worth out of his wallet and cratered the valuation of not only those coins, but ETH -- and that correction was so big it actually rippled through the other crypto markets as well, even if they weren't ERC-20 chain tokens.

Musk's behavior dogpiled on and added additional scare and spiraled a freefall. It almost recovered until China came out and decided to put the nail in the coffin of this bullrun. 



crea said:


> could you elaborate on that?
> afaik most of what he does has never been done before, he is even known for discarding the conventional ways and tackle any problem with an open mind to find new, better solutions that have never been done.


A lot of his innovation is just having the tools of the time available (you wouldn't be able to work with battery tech like this 20-30 years ago). But the other thing he's doing that I can appreciate is he's actually undercutting government contractors and overdelivering. More for less. Government preferred contractors are the worst.


----------



## weatMod (May 22, 2021)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> Actually, Musk just dogpiled onto what Vitalik, the creator of ETH did. Vitalik wasn't happy about all the "dogcoin" mania clogging up the ETH network and causing high transaction fees, so he moved over a billion dollars worth out of his wallet and cratered the valuation of not only those coins, but ETH -- and that correction was so big it actually rippled through the other crypto markets as well, even if they weren't ERC-20 chain tokens.
> 
> Musk's behavior dogpiled on and added additional scare and spiraled a freefall. It almost recovered until China came out and decided to put the nail in the coffin of this bullrun.
> 
> ...


so should I hodl my ETH?
I already lost the 400 I made in profit on DOGE ,transferred to ETH during SNL crash
and now I already lost like $60 of my own money


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (May 22, 2021)

weatMod said:


> so should I hodl my ETH?
> I already lost the 400 I made in profit on DOGE ,transferred to ETH during SNL crash
> and now I already lost like $60 of my own money



Cant tell you how to do your trading, but I moved all of my ETH into Tether after that China drop. I probably should have waited until yesterday on the dead cat bounce to cash out, but I already had a drop from getting in at $4k. 

Granted, I still did pretty well overall. I cashed out my Shiba Inu to ETH at $4k after SHIBA INU did an 850x. I moved to ETH because I was concerned that had to crater (and I was right), so I got out of Shiba and into something "more stable". I should have probably seen we were due for something given ETH was at ATH.

In my opinion, ETH is going to bleed out just like it did in 2018. We're peak bullrun and the mania is over. 



I'm just one person, and I could be wrong. We could be in a bear trap and it's going to bounce back, but I'm personally not playing that game.

Also worth noting (if you look at that chart especially, if we repeat this 2-3 year bull run pattern, it'll eventually probably take 5-6x over peak this cycle, so if you wait long enough, you'll most likely get your gains back. Especially since ETH is a utility token, one of the first of its kind, and will have ETH 2.0 coming in the future, which will reduce trade costs drastically. At that, it's also beginning to host sidenets and layer 2s, like MATIC, further legitimizing it for the long term. If ETH plays it out right, it'll overtake Bitcoin in the next bullrun as top market cap.


----------



## weatMod (May 22, 2021)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> Cant tell you how to do your trading, but I moved all of my ETH into Tether after that China drop. I probably should have waited until yesterday on the dead cat bounce to cash out, but I already had a drop from getting in at $4k.
> 
> Granted, I still did pretty well overall. I cashed out my Shiba Inu to ETH at $4k after SHIBA INU did an 850x. I moved to ETH because I was concerned that had to crater (and I was right), so I got out of Shiba and into something "more stable". I should have probably seen we were due for something given ETH was at ATH.
> 
> ...


yeah i may as well keep it there for the long run now , I don't need the money  and the gas fees are high
i was planning on  putting money in ETH for the long term
i tried to get out of DOGE when i was up $750 but uphold wouldn't let me
maybe i will make some money if there is a class action   someday


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (May 22, 2021)

weatMod said:


> yeah i may as well keep it there for the long run now , I don't need the money  and the gas fees are high
> i was planning on  putting money in ETH for the long term
> i tried to get out of DOGE when i was up $750 but uphold wouldn't let me
> maybe i will make some money if there is a class action   someday


I don't trust any of those third party services, especially no fee ones. I really only use them to liquidate my crypto to cash. I use defi. You pay the raw transaction fees and you're liable for your own security, but you aren't getting Robinhooded out of a trade.

ETH fees are high. If it's taking the majority of your funds. Leave it. Make sure you have backups if it's not on an exchange and hold it for 2-3 years or whenever the next bullrun is. By then, hopefully ETH 2.0 will be out, which will spike ETH's price and lower transaction fees.


----------



## wownmnpare (May 22, 2021)

gonna buy more eth cuz its sale!


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 23, 2021)

weatMod said:


> so should I hodl my ETH?
> I already lost the 400 I made in profit on DOGE ,transferred to ETH during SNL crash
> and now I already lost like $60 of my own money


You didn´t lose anything unless you cash out. If you hold X amount of ETH, a bear market does not change that. Only the interest and therefore price of ETH can change. There is a limited amount of ETH in the world but a larger and larger amount of $ (20% of all USD in history were created last year, I think). Which one should you bet on? Your decision. Many countries have been reducing their holdings in USD (bonds). China and Japan together only acount for 10% now. Once inflation hits the supermarkets (not only lumber etc) there will be panic. What will people do? Buy physical gold? Not enough is available. Even if all the whales (plus or including Elon) leave crypto, it is has a bright future. You cannot defeat it. The Nigerian government tried it. It is a pilot for what would happen. China didn´t ban crypto btw. It just banned banks from dealing with or accepting crypto. And even if they banned it altogether it wouldn´t be easy to stop it. Let´s say I want to give my barbar a wine bottle or some crypto instead of 15$... That´s what people do in countries in which there is a crisis (besides cutting their own hair). XD


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 2, 2021)

doge coin = bad idea


----------



## kylesmith8 (Jun 21, 2021)

I think it could go up to $1 lol


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 6, 2021)

Flame said:


> but sooner of later the crypto coin has to crash.
> 
> why put money in bank when crypto coin just goes up?






pump and dump


----------



## robcameron (Sep 1, 2021)

It's hard to predict, but it seems to me that it will not be able to rise as high as bitcoin.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2021)

robcameron said:


> It's hard to predict, but it seems to me that it will not be able to rise as high as bitcoin.


It never would in the first place


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2021)

to the SHIBA INU wallet people!


----------



## Jayro (Oct 6, 2021)

I should make a crypto wallet... Just not sure who to go with, or if I should buy a hardware wallet.


----------



## Milenko (Oct 7, 2021)

My $100 i invested in shiba months ago  is almost back out of the red lol


----------

